# Job Application - How to answer "Reason for Leaving" question



## gianni (19 Oct 2006)

Hello all..

I'm finishing off a job application form but I'm struggling over what to write for the question:

"Why are you considering taking another job ?"

I want to have something eye catching in there. My actual reason for considering changing is for career advancement but I would imagine that all the other candidates will say something similar.

I've had to wade through CV's before, for people I've been employing, and it's boring to read the same things over and over... I think the skill in filling out these 'one size fits all' forms is to get your message across in a clear but memorable way.

I have a few ideas what to say but I'd just like to pick the brains of the AAMers who may have been in similar scenarios recently.

Thanks


----------



## comanche (19 Oct 2006)

gianni said:


> Hello all..
> 
> I'm finishing off a job application form but I'm struggling over what to write for the question:
> 
> ...


 
Well in my experience this is just a bog standard question to which employers are expecting a bog standard answer.

If person answers money, conflict of opinions etc then you know that the person does not have the correct motivation for the job. And if they are playing the game they shouldn't give that answer but they do.

Its also an opportunity to list your achievements, say how far you have come, saw how you would like to proceed with your career and say how there were insurmountable obstacles in your way preventing you from advancing your career - make sure they are insurmountable coz otherwise it means you haven't done everything in your power to better yourself and your career.


----------



## NorfBank (19 Oct 2006)

Without knowing the area you work in it is difficult to give a definite answer to your question, if there is a definite answer that is but:

The reason you are leaving is for career advancement but it is obviously for career advancement 

- in a company you greatly admire (why? is there a unique selling point that the new company has- sell it back to them - find the real reason you are leaving apart from a salary increase)


- with management that you would walk over broken glass to work for (management love hearing this) - you can learn so much from them etc

- although you loved working for the old company, you found it a bit constraining and to realise your true potential you have come to the conclusion that you must leave

blah blah blah..loads of BS and you should be fine. The application is only to get the foot in the door at interview, once you have an interview then it's all up to you.

Good luck.


----------



## comanche (19 Oct 2006)

NorfBank said:


> Without knowing the area you work in it is difficult to give a definite answer to your question, if there is a definite answer that is but:
> 
> The reason you are leaving is for career advancement but it is obviously for career advancement
> 
> ...


 
good point on say that you really liked working with your old company, and got on really well with everyone on the management ... always goes down a treat!


----------



## gianni (19 Oct 2006)

Thanks for the hints/tips Norfbank & comanche... I'll incorporate them into my application. I'll also be reaching for the bs thesaurus to spice it up a little!

When I get the job the drinks will be on me


----------



## z107 (19 Oct 2006)

> When I get the job the drinks will be on me



Keep the lies to your CV!


----------

